# Travel



## Petethehedgehog (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it okay for me to bring my hedgehog with me to everyday places? 
The drive to my boyfriends house is about 20 minutes at the most and his family always asks me to bring him, but would travel every day/ every other day be too stressful or anything? I got him like 4 days ago and he's letting me pick him up and is used to his cage and my room now so I was just wondering if it's to soon to test how he travels. Besides not letting me hold him, he was totally fine and didn't seem to get car sickness when I brought him home the first time.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would give him a couple more weeks to settle in at your house and continue to get used to you before you try to take him anywhere. After that, I wouldn't do regular trips like every day or every other day at all, personally. Daytime is when they should be sleeping, and most hedgehogs wouldn't be happy at all with the stress of traveling, being in a new environment, having many strange people around, etc. It's like if someone woke you at 3 am & took you to a loud party and expected you to be social. 

Of course, every hedgie is different, but generally they're not an animal that would enjoy something like that. Maybe once a week would be okay, depending on his reaction. If he gets obviously stressed out by it (frantically trying to hide, green stress poops, very huffy, etc.), then I wouldn't do it more than once in a while (maybe once a month or so), if at all. If you do take him, let people see him, depending on his mood & stress level. If he starts getting stressed, let him go in a sleeping bag, blanket, etc. (whatever you have for him to hide in) and let him sleep. It would be a good opportunity to educate people about a hedgehog's natural behavior & how you have to work with them on their terms in order to bond with them and gain their trust.


----------



## Petethehedgehog (Dec 16, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> I would give him a couple more weeks to settle in at your house and continue to get used to you before you try to take him anywhere. After that, I wouldn't do regular trips like every day or every other day at all, personally. Daytime is when they should be sleeping, and most hedgehogs wouldn't be happy at all with the stress of traveling, being in a new environment, having many strange people around, etc. It's like if someone woke you at 3 am & took you to a loud party and expected you to be social.
> 
> Of course, every hedgie is different, but generally they're not an animal that would enjoy something like that. Maybe once a week would be okay, depending on his reaction. If he gets obviously stressed out by it (frantically trying to hide, green stress poops, very huffy, etc.), then I wouldn't do it more than once in a while (maybe once a month or so), if at all. If you do take him, let people see him, depending on his mood & stress level. If he starts getting stressed, let him go in a sleeping bag, blanket, etc. (whatever you have for him to hide in) and let him sleep. It would be a good opportunity to educate people about a hedgehog's natural behavior & how you have to work with them on their terms in order to bond with them and gain their trust.


I was kind of thinking the same thing, also that it might like ruin all of our bonding progress to kniw


----------

